# brute force 4x4 not working



## nathen53

today i went creek riding but nothing real deep. I was in 4x4 and switched it to 2wd and noticed that i was stuck so i cut it off and waited a second and it went into 2wd but now it want go into 4x4. there is no flashing 4x4 and the kebc makes the noise that it is suppose to make so please help me thanks


----------



## filthyredneck

Its been discussed on here somewhere before, myself as well as many others have had the same prob. These kawi front diffs are bad about leaking, 9 times out of 10 water gets in the front diff and the 4x4 actuator quits working....thus no more 4x4. Check your diff for water and let us know from there. By the way, it calls for the same oil as the motor...10w-40. You probably check your rear diff too just to be on the safe side, it uses wet brake oil....you can buy tractor hydraulic fluid from WalMart by the gallon for around 20 bucks, just make sure it says "safe for use in wet brake applications" somewhere on the bottle, the SuperTech kind usually says this on the back of the jug.


----------



## nathen53

ok i will check that out the front axle seals are leaking so that sounds like that could be it thanks


----------



## kawi27

or it ma be one of your fuses arent connecting under the seat. i had many problems like that


----------



## filthyredneck

kawi27 said:


> or it ma be one of your fuses arent connecting under the seat. i had many problems like that


If there wouldn't have been water involved, then I would've suggested this. Its true, fuses go bad and also the underside of the fuse box can get corroded and cause probs as well. But like I said, when theres water involved you can never assume anything else till you check for water in the front diff. I water ride 90% of the time that I'm on my brute so I'm familiar with the problem and I have to drain my front differential after any ride that involved water.


----------



## UMACHME

Also check the front diff actuator... Look under the metal cover. This is a permanent magnet type motor and if the magnets become loose the motor will not work correctly......


----------



## nathen53

hey i checked the actuator and when you put it in 4x4 you can hear the motor working but it doesn't go in 4wd so do i still need to take it out and inspect it.thanks


----------



## nathen53

i found the problem. one of the gears inside the actuator broke, it was the gear that the motor turns therefore not turning the big gear that turns the shaft that locks it in. Has anyone seen this happen and can you buy just the gears intend of a whole actuator? need to know fast thanks


----------



## Ford

*Where can I buy seals at mine are leaking?*



filthyredneck said:


> Its been discussed on here somewhere before, myself as well as many others have had the same prob. These kawi front diffs are bad about leaking, 9 times out of 10 water gets in the front diff and the 4x4 actuator quits working....thus no more 4x4. Check your diff for water and let us know from there. By the way, it calls for the same oil as the motor...10w-40. You probably check your rear diff too just to be on the safe side, it uses wet brake oil....you can buy tractor hydraulic fluid from WalMart by the gallon for around 20 bucks, just make sure it says "safe for use in wet brake applications" somewhere on the bottle, the SuperTech kind usually says this on the back of the jug.



My 4x4 was messing up and I changed the fluid and it was wet and was wondering where I can buy some replacement seals


----------



## bisonchaser

I have the same problem , stuck in 2x4. did both buss connectors, the 2x4/4x4 switch checks out good, the fuses and fuse holders check out good, the actuator motor magnets are good, the actuator gears are good, the speedo is good and I try engaging while moving. I presently have the actuator connector unplugged and have 4x4 engaged by turning the motor clockwise many turns to engage however as soon as I plug the connector back in 4x4 disengages again which means the motor still works, Is this a potentiometer problem on the 4x4 actuator and if so is there a way to recalibrate it or some other problem? Any advice appreciated.. Yhanks


----------



## 785brute

I just had this prob when i took the actuator out of the diff and turned the back wheels it would work but it would not stay in 4x4 it would go in for a sec than back to 2x4 i tested everything and it ended up being my dynatec cdi. just sent it back to them im running my stock one till i get it back. might want to try that.


----------



## bisonchaser

785brute, You may be right I will pick at it when I get some free time. Thanks


----------



## 785brute

let us no what u find out.


----------



## brute21

Guys where can I get an actuator off the front diff for a 06 model brute? My buddy is looking at getting one and I cant find them on cheapcycleparts. Probably looking under the wrong thing.


----------



## wolf_36

Look under Driveshaft - Front Part # 16172


----------



## shrek64

the acuator is 250 bucks, my brute does the same thing with the 4x4 it wont lock in but if you play with it for a little bit taking it in and out it will go in or it wont go in until you get stuck and it to late then. if i drain the front diff will it start back working again. plus i got another question for some reason my speedometer wont work. everything else on the cluster works but the speedometer. anybody know what maybe the problem


----------

